# Questions about companion coupon and upgrade coupon



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 4, 2019)

Hubby just applied and got approved for the for fee Amtrak Mastercard with the 40,000 points sign up bonus and it supposedly has a few coupons and now I have a few questions. 

We already booked a trip from FL to Boston for the 2 of us and the travel date is coming up in early September, and the first leg from FL to NYP is in a roomette, and the second leg from NYP to BOS is in coach class. The trip was booked with a different credit card under my name.

So can we use the new upgrade coupon and companion coupon to get both of us from coach to business class on the second leg? If so, how does it work?

I think we already have access to the lounge in NYP, so the lounge access coupon isn't needed. 

Another general question, I do train travel a lot more than hubby. Can I use his coupons in the future? Does the fare have to be purchased using his new card? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 4, 2019)

You can use the Upgrade coupon. But NOT the companion coupon. Companion Coupons are basically a buy one get one. Upgrade coupons will allow you to upgrade from coach to Biz Class or Biz Class to First Class. 

Regardless of how your trip is paid for, you can use his coupons. AU actually has a thread here in the AGR section that allows members to share coupons.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 4, 2019)

Acela150 said:


> You can use the Upgrade coupon. But NOT the companion coupon. Companion Coupons are basically a buy one get one. Upgrade coupons will allow you to upgrade from coach to Biz Class or Biz Class to First Class.
> 
> Regardless of how your trip is paid for, you can use his coupons. AU actually has a thread here in the AGR section that allows members to share coupons.



Thanks Acela! 

My understanding is the upgrade coupon can only be used for one person, so only one of us can have the upgrade. So it will not be useful for this trip since we want to sit together. 

... unless I can score another upgrade from that thread! Ha!


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 4, 2019)

troo troo tcrane said:


> Thanks Acela!
> 
> My understanding is the upgrade coupon can only be used for one person, so only one of us can have the upgrade. So it will not be useful for this trip since we want to sit together.
> 
> ... unless I can score another upgrade from that thread! Ha!



Correct. Upgrades and Companion Coupons are for one passenger only.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 4, 2019)

You may be able to MODIFY your roomette portion to use the companion ticket for the second person and get a refund of that cost.


----------



## troo troo tcrane (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks! I didn't know I could do that. I will give them a call tomorrow and give it a try.


----------

